# New 1991 Nissan Maxima GLE



## ninjasword71 (Jan 20, 2007)

In my almost 20 years of driving and owning a huge variety of cars over that time, it came opon me one more time that I needed a replacement car. I was looking for a car that seats 5 people easily and was reliable with a nice body. Luck had it that I came across this Maxima. There was absolutely no rust and the interior was also factory like new with only a 114,000KM! I couldn't imagine owning an almost new 1991 Nissan. I only have pics from what the used car dealer sent me and they make the car look pretty plain unlike in real life. To say the least, I am impressed. Over recent years, I have come to resent Ford, GM and Dodge for not offering all these features back in '91. My most recent 2001 Chevy Venture had only some of these features and most of them did not work and it only had 150,000 KMs. Not saying that all Maximas are reliable or well taken care off, but I have always liked foreign cars for their reliability and resale value. I paid $3500 Canadian for mine and I know that I would never get it back. Thanks for listening, I will post pics soon.


----------

